# Just Bought a Masterbuilt Model 20051214, Propane Smoker from Sam's



## smoker21 (Nov 22, 2016)

First, please forgive me if this has been reviewed and discussed elsewhere.  I did spend 45 minutes looking around and found close but not this model.  It is a 2 door, ( Top door is Glass ) with 2 burners  @ 8250 BTU each. It also has 5 racks.  Also the doors hinge on the left. ( My MES 40 hinges on the right.) And of course a cheesy thermometer on top of the door.

I have never had a propane smoker before.  Just offset and electric.

I just put it together and before I got too far I wanted to hear from the gang what are the normal things (Mods) I should do to it. I did notice it did NOT have insulated walls, so I assume keeping temp might be a challenge when the sun goes in and out.

I'm going to do the burn it in later when the rain stops,

Thanks in advance.

JD


----------



## smoker21 (Nov 22, 2016)

*doing my first burn.*












IMG_2295.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Nov 22, 2016


----------



## smoker21 (Nov 22, 2016)

IMG_2304.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Nov 22, 2016


----------



## smoker21 (Nov 22, 2016)

IMG_2305.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Nov 22, 2016


----------



## smoker21 (Nov 22, 2016)

IMG_2310.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Nov 22, 2016





After an hour with both burners on high, temperature never rose above 325'


----------



## donegotfat (Nov 22, 2016)

The stock thermometer could be the issue.

I notice in your signature you have a Maverick ET-732, have you used it inside the MES to see if the temps are different than the stock one reads?


----------



## smoker21 (Nov 22, 2016)

Nah. This was just the first burn in.  I'll play with it more later, and besides, 225 is all I need. [emoji]128523[/emoji]
I did pull the small wood chip tray out and put in an 8" cast iron pan as my first mod.


----------



## r2 builders (Nov 23, 2016)

I sealed the leaky door of my smoker with nomex tape.
Seems to have resolved that issue.
Masterbuilt 30" 2 door.


----------



## r2 builders (Nov 23, 2016)

I thought of one more thing that I did.
I made skirts out of cement board for all sides around the bottom to control the wind blowing in.
Cut them to match the angles of the legs


----------



## r2 builders (Nov 23, 2016)

IMG_20161123_093519.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Nov 23, 2016


----------



## smoker21 (Nov 23, 2016)

The cement board sounds like a great idea. 
Thanks.


----------



## r2 builders (Nov 23, 2016)

No problem. 
Good luck on your smokes.


----------



## comer4tide (Dec 2, 2016)

Pull the heat shield and stock wood chip tray out. I never installed it on mine because it looked like trouble the moment I took it out of the box. I use an elevated grill rack and cast iron skillet in mine. works like a charm and can easily hit 350-400 on my Maverick Therm inside if I want to and can hold 225 no issue with single burner


----------



## smoker21 (Dec 3, 2016)

I did 3 racks of baby backs last night. With it being a tad chilly here, it took quite a while to heat up. Once I was able to stabilize the temp @ 250', everything was great.  The cast iron pan worked like a charm!


----------



## comer4tide (Dec 14, 2016)

Im glad to hear the cast iron worked. I have yet to have an issue with mine that way. Lots of smoke, no flare ups, and plenty of heat


----------



## r2 builders (Dec 14, 2016)

I have the same experience using a cast iron pan.
Works great.


----------



## arbee (Dec 14, 2016)

i got mine 2 weeks before thanksgiving sprayed the racks and door glass with cooking spray then did 1 20lb whole turkeys and 2 turkey breasts  then 1 22lb whole turkey and everything worked great with propane you treat it like an oven and with the glass door you dont have to keep opening the door to check on it money well spent you wont be sorry


----------



## smoker21 (Dec 14, 2016)

Now when the temperatures rise a bit, I have bone in turkey breast for my next test smoke. [emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## smoker21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Okey doke, I can now say a few things about the Masterbuilt 44XL gasser. Unlike the MES smokers this is not insulted and does not have a thermostat.  Keeping a temp is damn near impossible! The sun goes in, the temps fall.  The sun comes out the temps go up. The wind, really reeks havoc on the temps also!
I cooked a spatchcocked a 7 pound turkey breast and about 25 pounds of smaller chicken parts, mostly thighs and drumsticks and had one whole rack left. [emoji]128578[/emoji]The day was abit breazy and the sun was in and out. Temps were from 225-285. Definitely needed the Maverick and of course my trusty Thermapen. 
The heat was uneven mostly because of the wind, so cooking times were all over the map.  All the vents were closed as much as possible, but with the huge opening below the burners, nothing mattered much. Another problem I had was as I took more and more meat out, the temps went higher and higher. Because I  was lowering the flame, the wood in the cast iron pan stopped producing smoke so things were smoked unevenly.

So far, I haven't done any mods. They are forthcoming. Any and all suggestions will be gratefully encouraged and appreciated.

I am going to build a dolly for it. The stock wheels are crap! As was suggested.
I am going to put cement boards on at three sides( probably all four) of the legs. As was suggested.
I am going to try my A-maz-n pellet smoker on the lower shelf (right side or left) above the air vent, with a foil tent. My idea. [emoji]128578[/emoji]

OK guys & gals, all lines are open for your helpful suggestions.

Thanks.

JD


----------



## r2 builders (Dec 29, 2016)

Where I live I get a lot fluctuations in Ambient temperature anywhere on the same day from 35 degrees to 75.
So I have been playing around with some insulation ideas.
I have attached a pic of a little project I am trying.
I found insulated ironing blankets on Amazon and trimmed them to wrap the chamber. I sealed the pieces together with heat resistant foil tape.
I cut holes for the vent and any other necessary protrusion. What I should end up with is insulated pads on all exposed surfaces.
To keep it tight to the chamber I am going to try magnets to hold it tight.
I'm running a couple of smokes this weekend to see if it helps stabilizing chamber Temps.
I will let you know if it actually makes a difference. 













20161224_162835.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Dec 29, 2016


----------



## smoker21 (Dec 30, 2016)

r2Builders,
Thanks for the picture. I'll be poking around on Amazon later today.

JD


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 7, 2017)

So I have the XL44 gas 2 burner. I am getting pissed! I can't get smoke!! I have removed the wood box and have a cast iron pan sitting on the defuser and the wood, hickory, barely chars!!!
I guess the defuser goes bye bye, and I put a rack over the hole...

Grrrrr

JD


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2017)

Try a thin SS pan for the chip pan...  I think W-M has the pans that fit the Big Chief smoker...  The thin SS heats fast and transfers the heat to the chips...   If you use chunks, use 1 chunk only...   2 chunks will burn and flame burns up the smoke...   Anyway, that's what I have found....













Big Chief chip pan.png



__ daveomak
__ Feb 7, 2017


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 7, 2017)

The thin SS heats fast and transfers the heat to the chips...   If you use chunks, use 1 chunk only...   2 chunks will burn and flame burns up the smoke...   Anyway, that's what I have found....
-------------------

Thanks. I guess I can try the thin steel box that came with it or maybe some leftover Boy Scout pots & pans.

JD


----------



## comer4tide (Feb 8, 2017)

remove the diffuser and the stock wood chip tray. use a grill rack directly over the burner opening and a cast iron pan with chunks in it.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't own the kind of smoker you are messing with but I almost bought a used one that is the electric version not the propane version.  While searching for mods I would do I ran across this inexpensive insulation solution

$25 on Amazon - 












71-gdl4CPSL._SL1000_.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Feb 8, 2017






If you want to spend a little more money on insulation there is a vendor on ebay that sells stove/oven insulation that can handle any temps you would throw at it with your propane cooker (1000F). 

His prices were the best I could find online.  Basically 2ft X 1ft sheets for $8, BUT he cuts it from a roll so if you make two orders you get a 2ft x 2ft sheet, if you make three orders you get a 2ft x 3ft sheet, etc.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/302012622929?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I bought a 2ft x 2ft sheet so I could replace any foam insulation I removed and will remove from my two MES rewire jobs.

I'm also curious about the AMNPS route you may take.  It was going to be my approach for smoke generation.

Best of luck solving your issues and I hope some of this info helps you out  :)


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks TallBM!
I'll check both out. The cover is listed as 24" x 62". I can't tell how it is a cover with top and sides. Is there a third dimension I'm missing?  Also, the 44XL is 24"w x 16"d x 35"h (from the top of the vents). 

Thanks.

JD


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 8, 2017)

comer4tide said:


> remove the diffuser and the stock wood chip tray. use a grill rack directly over the burner opening and a cast iron pan with chunks in it.



Yep. Looks like that's my next step.

Thanks.

JD


----------



## comer4tide (Feb 8, 2017)

no problem and good luck. let us know how it turns out!


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 8, 2017)

I also bought this to play with.













IMG_2653.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Feb 8, 2017






JD


----------



## tallbm (Feb 8, 2017)

Smoker21 said:


> Thanks TallBM!
> I'll check both out. The cover is listed as 24" x 62". I can't tell how it is a cover with top and sides. Is there a third dimension I'm missing? Also, the 44XL is 24"w x 16"d x 35"h (from the top of the vents).
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


This looks to be just one long sheet of mylar covered bubble wrap insulation, according to one of the amazon reviews.  It wraps around and velcros together. A number of the reviews state you can buy the same stuff at home depot for less and then just make yourself for much less money.

With that info it looks like it does not cover the top or bottom of the smoker and it wouldn't exactly meet your smokers 35" H requirement. 

I looked at reflective bubble insulation that Home depot carries and it is not rated for temperatures that would work for a smoker so I'm not sure the claims of doing it yourself with stuff at Home Depot are accurate.

My guess is that your insulation (as long as it can hold up to the temps) and a mylar sheet or a something like this welding blanket (1000F working temp)














61blNu2dQoL._SL1000_.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Feb 8, 2017






You can get the job don building a cover like RJ Builder's or one like the Amazon item.


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 11, 2017)

So this is what I did so far with the foil covered fiber glass.













IMG_2673.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Feb 11, 2017





The foil is VERY thin and tore VERY easily! I have the feeling it will become dumpster fodder very quickly.

JD


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 11, 2017)

TallBM said:


> This looks to be just one long sheet of mylar covered bubble wrap insulation, according to one of the amazon reviews.  It wraps around and velcros together. A number of the reviews state you can buy the same stuff at home depot for less and then just make yourself for much less money.
> 
> With that info it looks like it does not cover the top or bottom of the smoker and it wouldn't exactly meet your smokers 35" H requirement.
> I looked at reflective bubble insulation that Home depot carries and it is not rated for temperatures that would work for a smoker so I'm not sure the claims of doing it yourself with stuff at Home Depot are accurate.
> ...



I'm not sure how much insulating this will do, but it's damn sure MUCH stronger.  Maybe I can lay it over and tape it down.

JD


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 11, 2017)

I use the bubble wrap stuff that was mentioned above(from home depot)without problems. No melting or foul odors. I have a smoke vault 24 propane fired.


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 11, 2017)

1967RobG said:


> I use the bubble wrap stuff that was mentioned above(from home depot)without problems. No melting or foul odors. I have a smoke vault 24 propane fired.



Cool. How thick is the foil covering?  The stuff I put on is thinner than paper!  Does the smoke vault 
have insulated walls?

Thanks

JD


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 11, 2017)

The smoke vault is not insulated. I use the bubble wrap stuff with the mylar coating. Makes a big difference.


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 11, 2017)

1967RobG said:


> The smoke vault is not insulated. I use the bubble wrap stuff with the mylar coating. Makes a big difference.



Not sure what the Mylar can do, but I'll sure check it out.  I have a Lowe's close and a HD about 40 miles from me. I know Lowe's has something in stock,  but how do I know what's what? 

JD


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 11, 2017)

This stuff. 
http://m.acehardware.com/product/in..._clickid=27d7193a-138a-46a6-b24b-7df613f98253


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 11, 2017)

1967RobG said:


> This stuff.
> http://m.acehardware.com/product/in..._clickid=27d7193a-138a-46a6-b24b-7df613f98253



The company seems to sell all sorts of stuff.

Thanks for the lead.  I'll check it out. 

JD


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 20, 2017)

New dolly and some chicken [emoji]127831[/emoji] 













IMG_2737.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Feb 20, 2017


















IMG_2739.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Feb 20, 2017






So far so good.

JD


----------



## flgolfer29 (May 25, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Try a thin SS pan for the chip pan...  I think W-M has the pans that fit the Big Chief smoker...  The thin SS heats fast and transfers the heat to the chips...   If you use chunks, use 1 chunk only...   2 chunks will burn and flame burns up the smoke...   Anyway, that's what I have found....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DaveOmak,

I like your recommendation, are you still using this set-up?  Also, do you place a lid on the pan?

Thanks in advance....

joe


----------



## flgolfer29 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2017)

Yes...  I still use that thin SS pan, no lid, and only add 1 chunk at a time....  clean the ash then add another chunk....    I have a low controlled wattage electric element....

I add what I call "cookies"....













67502bb8_Hotplatecookiespan.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 25, 2017


----------



## smoker21 (May 25, 2017)

I ended up removing most of the innards and put a cast iron skillet directly over a burner. Two chunks every couple hours works pretty good.

Pictures to follow.

JD


----------



## smoker21 (May 25, 2017)

Oh, and I placed a bakers cooling rack over the burners.













IMG_3089.JPG



__ smoker21
__ May 25, 2017


----------



## smoker21 (May 25, 2017)

Another pic.













IMG_3090.JPG



__ smoker21
__ May 25, 2017






JD


----------



## flgolfer29 (May 25, 2017)

Smoker21 said:


> I ended up removing most of the innards and put a cast iron skillet directly over a burner. Two chunks every couple hours works pretty good.
> 
> Pictures to follow.
> 
> JD


I like that set-up JD, at what temperature will the chunks start smoking?  Do you have to turn up the heat a bunch to get it?

Thanks,

joe


----------



## smoker21 (May 25, 2017)

Joe, With the lack of insulation, it really depends. Last week, I did 20# of chicken [emoji]127831[/emoji]. I kept one burner on high and the other one on low. If you pre-heat your smoker, you can get the smoke started and it should stay smoking, but...
This weekend is supposed to be low to mid 80's here. I'll let you know what I do.

JD


I like that set-up JD, at what temperature will the chunks start smoking?  Do you have to turn up the heat a bunch to get it?

Thanks,
joe
[/quote]


----------

